# Falk von den Wölfen



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you German Shepherd bloodline guru's think about Falk von den Wölfen, his progeny and bloodlines?

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/123666.html

It seems to me that he has a pretty good production record thus far. Any ideas?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Angelique, a member of this forum and Leerburg had a Falk son, she really liked him. I have seen a couple from the same litter I really liked, but they were just around a year old when I saw them.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

It seems Falk produced some awesome sons. I wonder if any Falk progeny are here in the States?


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

You can contact Calderones, they used him a few times in their breeding program.


----------



## Sara Weise (Feb 12, 2008)

I have worked with a Falk daughter and son... from the same breeding but different litters. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/517237.html

This male has super drive and V'd in protection on his SchH1 and V'd in obedience on both his SchH1 & 2. He is ball/tug crazy and will do anything to please. I have to be careful not to jack him up too much because he will go into over-drive... or what I call "Malinois drive" and then he loses his brain! But if he's handled right he works beautifully. 



http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/527969.html

I haven't worked with the female so much yet, but from what I have seen so far she is very similar to the male... but doesn't have so much of that insane drive.

I also like the structure and conformation that Falk is producing. It's nice to see a working line dog that can work AND move efficiently.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Sara Weise said:


> I also like the structure and conformation that Falk is producing. It's nice to see a working line dog that can work AND move efficiently.


That's also what I was thinking. Beautiful dog for sure.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Here are a couple notable dogs from Falk... Fantastic









*V Karat vom Petersbrunnen*

 *SCH H 3 BSP, BUNDES FCI, 7 LÄNDERWETTKAMPF* * Kkl 1












**SG Bundessieger 2007 Falko vom Wolfsblick*

 *SCHH3* * Kkl 1*


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Very similar to the father for sure.









*V Falk von den Wölfen*

 *SCHH3 IP3 ( 3 X SG-BSP )* * Kkl 1


*


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a link to Dean & Karla's Falk daughter they kept out of their own breeding. She is everything you could ask for - and then some!!!
http://www.deancalderon.com/pack/baja.htm


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a Falk son. He is 2 years and 4 months. He is ready for SCH2 and very close for SCH3. All he really needs is the running stand. Tracking and Protection are finished for SCH3.

I made a Trial just before he was 2 years. I got him at 10 months. He has a-normal hips.

SCH1 Score A96-B94-C96=V286

Loads of drive: toy, food, play. Grips are full and he is super fast and has very quick reflexes. Nerves are very good. He works in aggression but very balanced. Very nice dog for top sport. I am going to enter the USA HOT, Regionals, and USA Nationals this year.

Here's the link to his pedigree.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/495824.html

A little about his looks
Sable, Very large head, has all his teeth, moves good for working and should get SG in conformation. I would say KKL1 but I am biased. HEHEHe.

Very nice dog. I could not ask for more.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice looking boy Daniel!!!

From what I've seen and read online it seems the Falk lines have something to them.
I hate to say it but kinda like a "golden middle" + some added "golden".


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We did a breeding with a Falk daughter (Tina, who is the same breeding,different litter to Falco, who won the BSP).

It was a repeat back to Vito and one notch up from the 1st breeding last year. Incredible drives, bite everything, everybody, no fear, natural barkers, retrieving fools, dominant. We are keeping a male from that litter.

Structure was there as well. Big bone, head, stop, dark eyes.

Love what Tina is producing.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow looks like a nice litter you have there Sue! Cream of the crop. Nicely put together information on your website also.


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I had BAJA's brother the best dog I ever owned, i will always regret selling him but we are goign overseas and the ywill not let you take more then 2 dogs, Bandit was my youngest and more placeable so we made a decision to have him go to a working home . He is a powerfull dog, a fullgrip from the time he was 9 weeks,high drives and best temperament you could ask. I will never be that lucky to won one like him but if and when I can have a third dog it will be out of kathargo lineage for sure. Here are soem photos you can peak at of him..he was at around 7 to 9 months on these photos, a very big male ..


http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r77/cadogancna/?action=view&current=acca4527.pbw


----------

